# Having a colonoscopy Monday 12/17- question



## mossflower (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi: i am having a colonoscopy on Monday: the prep is Go-Lytely. I am concerned that it may not work that well because even though i take a large dose of magnesium citrate almost every day, the poop "sticks" in my rectum-- it does eventually work its way out but i am kind of worried that the Go-Lytely won't work very well.

I would appreciate anybody's comments about whether i am worrying for nothing or should i worry about that possibility?

Thanks for your time


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh i think the Go-Lytely will work just fine. my colonoscopy prep instructions always told me to take ducolax along with whatever the prep was--Go-Lytely, etc. and that cleared everything out. i had problems with poop getting stuck in the rectum, too, but that never happened with the colonoscopy preps.

good luck with your colonoscopy.


----------



## MONGOOSE (Dec 17, 2018)

pre-colonoscopy .


----------



## MONGOOSE (Dec 17, 2018)

most of the drinks pre-test work so well there is only clear liquid coming out at the end. I would not worry about stickage in the back side...


----------



## mossflower (Jan 21, 2017)

MONGOOSE said:


> most of the drinks pre-test work so well there is only clear liquid coming out at the end. I would not worry about stickage in the back side...


Hi: you are absolutely correct: the stuff Golytely is like Roto Rooter- everything comes out----- they found a polyp which they removed with a hot snare and cautery. I am awaiting the path report. it was rather large 15 mm ( 1.5 cm), but not huge. i have not had any complications so far and am waiting to see the pathology report and hoping for the best. I am so mad at myself for not doing this 3 years ago when I first had rectal bleeding. I diagnosed myself (stupid) with a hemorrhoid. i would never be so foolish again.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck with everything. hope the path report comes out ok.


----------



## mossflower (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi Annie: the path report came back and reads as follows:

tubulovillous adenoma with high grade dysplasia, completely excised.

In a letter to me the surgeon describes non invasive cancer changes in the polyp

I am to have a colonoscopy in three years.

I feel like I really dodged a bullet----

I am a little confused as to whether it is high grade dysplasia, which is not cancer, though the cells resemble carcinoma, according to

what i read on-line or what the doctor described as non-invasive cancer changes in the polyp.

In any event i don't require any treatment and I am grateful that being stupid and waiting three and a half years to get a colonoscopy didn't cost me my life. it could have been so much worse.

The prep wasn't even that awful and as far as the colonoscopy goes, didnt feel a thing- and everything went fine


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update.

sorry you had a polyp but glad they took it out. and that's good that they are following up with another colonoscopy in three years.

you could call your doctor's office and ask them about the questions you have.

good luck with everything. take care.


----------



## ncopple (Mar 5, 2020)

I am trying to schedule a colonoscopy because of a positive Cologuard test. I have tried to get colonoscopies before. The last 2 failed because the doctor could not get through. Last time I took some new product with water (not go-lytely). I don't know what it was but it did not work. I also drank 2 bottles of Miralax with flavored liquid -- as I had been instructed before (except that 1 bottle was supposed to work). I did not eat for 2 days and still was cleaned out. In my experience, the laxatives they usually want you to take last also do not work. They put my colon in knots. I am supposed to see some specialist but I question if it will be successful. I have never taken Go-Lytely. Does it work better? I need for this to work!


----------

